# Please Help! Need info regarding Doxyvet



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. This may seem like a stupid question but....I must ask. I usually get 50 mg/ml Doxycycline suspension from the vet (Vibramycin). However, I just bought a bottle of Doxyvet Liquid 50mg/ml. The instructions on the bottle say to mix it with water. I want to know if I can just give my rattie the Doxyvet straight from the bottle (undiluted). With the Vibramycin I gave her 0.04 ml/cc twice a day. Will it be the same dosage for the Doxyvet? I am assuming the ingredients and the concentration are the same? I just want to be sure. By the way, my sweetie takes medicine straight from the syringe with no problems....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

doxyvet 50 mg/ml can be used undiluted.

how much does the rat weigh then I can give you a dosage.


----------



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Oh good, I am so glad it doesn't have to be dilluted. My rat weighs approx 430 g. Thank you!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

your dose for a 430 gram rat, using 5 mg/kg as the recommended dosage for doxy and at 50 mg/ml concentration would be .04 cc's twice a day


----------



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for all of your help! We really appreciate it


----------

